# która przeglądarka szybsza, a która lepsza...

## rampage7

No więc spróbowałem 3 przeglądarek pod Linuxem - Konquerora, Firefoxa oraz Opery.

Zacznijmy od funkcjonalności:

Opera - zakręcona trochę konfiguracja, której do końca przeprowadzić mi się nie chce. Ale wiem, że możliwości ma duże i wszystko da sie zrobić.

Firefox - pod względem funkcjonalności dla mnie ideał. Łatwo dostępne blokowanie flashy, trochę głupi download menager. Idealne zarządzanie zakładkami, pluginami, skórkami i wogóle prostota obsługi

Konqueror - jakoś nie mogę spowodować, by korzystało mi sie z niego tak dobrze jak z firefoxa.

Ale teraz inny aspekt - szybkość. Wiem, że to zależy od sprzętu, ale mój komputer do najgorszych nie należy, ale do szybkich też nie. Athlon 1GHz @ 1,46, KT333, 512MB RAM, GF1 DDR.

Za najszybszą przeglądarkę pod każdym względem uważam Konquerora. Proponuję wszystkim krótki test, by obnażyć chyba największą słabość niby szybkiego firefoxa (w teraz mam 1.0 pre, wcześniej 0.9 - to samo).

Do tego celu niech posłuży nam oto ta strona: http://www.rammstein.com/Tour/

Proponuję przewinąć w górę i w dół na każdej przeglądarce jaką posiadacie. U mnie:

- Firefox - tnie makabrycznie, nie wiem - na oko 0,5fps przesuwa się ta strona

- Opera - na oko 2-3 razy szybciej niż na mozilli

- Konqueror - prawie idealna płynność

I co wy na to? Wygląda na to, że to nie jedyna strona, która tak cudnie działa. Zajrzyjcie na stronę główną enlightenment

Można by poszukać więcej. Np w Konquerorze www.pclab.pl z włączonymi reklamami flash, których jest cała masa, przewija się szybciej niż w mozilli która nie wyświetla żadnych animacji (flash zablokowany).

Co do szybkości działania i czasu potrzebnego na znalezienie i wyświetlenie strony - tutaj róznic między przeglądarkami nie widzę.

Jakie jest wasze zdanie na ten temat? Czy zaobserwowaliscie to samo u siebie? Dlaczego mozilla czasami tak makabrycznie się muli?

Czy jest sposób na upodobnienie w jak największym stopniu konquerora do firefoxa? Chodzi mi tu o załatwienie w porządny sposób blokowania popupów, rozdzielenia katalogu domowego od strony domowej no i blokowanie animacji flash.

Powiedzcie też z jakich przeglądarek korzystacie i dlaczego.

Mam nadzieję, że temat nie jest zbyt "wybuchowy" i nie wyniknie z tego mała wojna, bo każdy lubi coś innego  :Smile: 

edit: zapomniałem do konfiguracji sprzętowej dodać soft  :Smile:  Tak więc kernel 2.6.9-rc3-nitro oraz xorg 6.8

----------

## rampage7

równie ciekawie wypada porównanie firefoxa do konquerora gdy zechcemy zmienić rozmiar okna w którym wyświetlana jest strona http://enlightenment.org

----------

## Tommm

wl sobie rammsteina i pclab na konquerorze (3.3) i na operze (7.54), ktorej na codzien uzywam i szczerze mowiac nie widze specjalnych roznic w szybkosci przewijania itp. a juz na pewno nie na korzysc konqerora  :Smile:  za to konqeror wyswietla pclaba (i nie tylko) z drobnymi bledami... kiedys juz prawie przekonalem sie do niego, ale ciagle natrafialem na strony z poprzesuwana grafika (chociazby o kilka pixeli, tak jak w przypadku pclaba) itp. czego sie raczej nie spotyka w operze, wiec zostala opera...

aha - jeszcze jedno - zdarzaja sie strony (rzadko, ale jednak), ktore niesamowicie wolno laduja sie na konqerorze  :Confused:  zdaje sobie sprawe z tego, ze to wszystko nie musi byc wina tej przegladarki, ale jednak opera czy mozilla jakos sobie radza...Last edited by Tommm on Sat Oct 16, 2004 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nelchael

rampage7 pominales bardzo wazna kwestie: po cholere mam instalowac polowe KDE jesli chce miec przegladarke, oraz pozostala czesc KDE jesli chce miec jeszcze klienta poczty (kmail?).

Wole mozille i xfce4  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

a dla mnie firefox jest ideałem  :Smile: , za bardzo się do niej przyzwyczaiłem

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> a dla mnie firefox jest ideałem 

 

Od niedawna korzystam z Mozilla AppSuite (cala mozilla) zamiast TB+FF i ... jest ciekawie  :Razz:  Podoba mi sie maksymalna integracja mailera i przegladarki (PS. do tych co "opera tez tak ma" - nie lubie opery)

----------

## arsen

tak, tylko że ja nie używam właśnie do poczty mozilli ani thunderbirda, więc "goła" przeglądarka mi styka  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Maly [OT]

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> tak, tylko że ja nie używam właśnie do poczty mozilli ani thunderbirda, więc "goła" przeglądarka mi styka 

 

mutt?  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## rampage7

ja też ciągle lecę na mozilli, bo konqueror rzeczywiście czasami potrafi robić wałki z wyglądem strony. Mozilla obsługuje wszystko. Tylko "responsywność" ma poprostu fatalną. Dlatego gdy chcę dłużej pogościć na jedej czy drugiej stronie, które działają dziwnie, to włączam konquerora albo operę.

Operę to bym z chęcią zobaczył w wersji lite bez klienta e-mail

chyba w najbliższym czasie będę musiał oswoić operę  :Smile: 

A zna koś prosty sposób w operze na blokowanie animacji flash? Bo jak narazie to jest najbardziej paląca sprawa stojąca mi na drodze do szczęścia operowego  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Wersja lite Opery? To i tak najszybsza graficzna przeglądarka dostępna na Linuksa. 

Konfiguracja dla opery jest niezwykle ważna, bo domyślne ustawienia są paskudne. Wszystko naraz powłaczane i burdel na ekranie. 

U mnie poza zakładkami jest pasek adresu, dwie strzałki i "odśwież". Wszystko na jednym poziomie (+ zakładki na drugim) strony są wyświetlane niemal na "full-screen".

----------

## Strus

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> U mnie poza zakładkami jest pasek adresu, dwie strzałki i "odśwież". Wszystko na jednym poziomie (+ zakładki na drugim) strony są wyświetlane niemal na "full-screen".

 

A umnie nic. Mam tylko pase url, bo używam Firefiksa i mam gesty! Dla nie wiedzących działa to tak, że jak wykonam określony ruch myszą z przytrzymanym prawym przyciskiem to przeglądarka 'wie' co ma zrobić. Np. wstecz, otworzyć nowy tab odświeżyć strone itp. Wystarczy zainstalować dodatek All-in-One Gestures

----------

## C1REX

Opera od dawna ma gesty. Jakby wywalił to co mam, to bym wiele miejsca nie zyskał. Wolę tradycyjne podejście.

----------

## nelchael

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> U mnie poza zakładkami jest pasek adresu, dwie strzałki i "odśwież". Wszystko na jednym poziomie (+ zakładki na drugim) strony są wyświetlane niemal na "full-screen".

 

A banner reklamowy gdzie?

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Maly [OT]
> 
>  *arsen^ wrote:*   tak, tylko że ja nie używam właśnie do poczty mozilli ani thunderbirda, więc "goła" przeglądarka mi styka  
> 
> mutt?  

 

bingo  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   U mnie poza zakładkami jest pasek adresu, dwie strzałki i "odśwież". Wszystko na jednym poziomie (+ zakładki na drugim) strony są wyświetlane niemal na "full-screen". 
> 
> A banner reklamowy gdzie?

 

Może zapłacił, i nie ma banerów  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Maly [OT]
> 
>  *arsen^ wrote:*   tak, tylko że ja nie używam właśnie do poczty mozilli ani thunderbirda, więc "goła" przeglądarka mi styka  
> 
> mutt?   
> ...

 

Przy calym szacunku, ale pachnie mi to masochizmem  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

ależ skąd, pracuje mi sie na mutt znacznie szybciej niż w obojętnie jakim innym czytnku/kliencie.

Ten kto dłużej używa mutta wie o czym pisze.

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> ależ skąd, pracuje mi sie na mutt znacznie szybciej niż w obojętnie jakim innym czytnku/kliencie.
> 
> Ten kto dłużej używa mutta wie o czym pisze.

 

Kwetia gustu i (tak jak napisales) przyzwyczajenia. Z mojej strony EOT  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

z mojej też  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

i z mojej takze  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

wcześniej pisałem, że przydała by się opera "lite" bez klienta e-mail. Heheheh - przed chwilą odkryłem, że wystarczy odpalić operę z opcją "-nomail", aby pozbyć się klienta poczty.

Ktoś zna łatwy i przyjemny sposób na blokowanie animacji flash? Chodzi mi o coś, co pozwala na wyświetlenie animacji dopiero po kliknięciu w nią. Najlepiej byłoby,. gdyby flashami dało sie zarządzać - czyli umozliwiać na stałe dla jedej czy drugiej strony, lub na odwrót  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Ktoś zna łatwy i przyjemny sposób na blokowanie animacji flash? Chodzi mi o coś, co pozwala na wyświetlenie animacji dopiero po kliknięciu w nią. N

 

Oczywiście. Zainstaluj Firefoksa. Można ustawić odtwarzanie animacji flash dopiero po kliknięciu, bardzo fajna opcja  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   Ktoś zna łatwy i przyjemny sposób na blokowanie animacji flash? Chodzi mi o coś, co pozwala na wyświetlenie animacji dopiero po kliknięciu w nią. N 
> 
> Oczywiście. Zainstaluj Firefoksa. Można ustawić odtwarzanie animacji flash dopiero po kliknięciu, bardzo fajna opcja 

 

no mam tak aktualnie zrobione. Tylko, że firefox czasami sie lekko muli, dlatego wolałbym Operę, w której do szczęścia właśnie tego mi potrzeba  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Tylko, że firefox czasami sie lekko muli, dlatego wolałbym Operę, w której do szczęścia właśnie tego mi potrzeba 

 

Ten najnowszy 0.10.1 też muli?   :Confused: 

----------

## jey

Czytam sobie wlasnie wasze wypowiedzi...

Dla mnie na rynku licza sie tylko dwie przegladaki : firefox i opera.

Pisaliscie ze opera ma duze mozliwosci konfiguracji, ja tego nie widze. Chodzi mi o mozliwosc konfigurowania zakladek. Firefox ma obsluge pluginow, jest ich mnostwo np http://piro.sakura.ne.jp/xul/_tabextensions.html.en , ktore daje nieograniczone mozliwosci konfiguracji zakladek.

Opera nie ma mozliwosci ustawienia np : wylaczenie zakladki po dwukliku. Oczywisice jest tego wiecej... moze ja jestem slepy ale nie widze tego w konfiguracji

----------

## Tommm

 *jey wrote:*   

> Opera nie ma mozliwosci ustawienia np : wylaczenie zakladki po dwukliku. Oczywisice jest tego wiecej...

 

a jest mozliwosc ustawienia wyl zakladki po kliknieciu na niej 3 przyciskiem (kolkiem  :Wink:  )? bo moze bym powalczyl z firefoxem, ale strasznie mi tego brakuje  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## jey

uzyj tego pluginu co podalem.., jest w nim mozliowsc zdefiniowania zdarzenia dla middle-click on tabs

----------

## phranzee

co do middle na tabie to nawet w about:config afair jest  :Smile: 

ja tam uzywam ff i mutt'a i jest super  :Razz: 

to, ze nie moge sobie poklikac po mailach malo mi przeszkadza. glowne to powiadomienia z for i czasami jakas korespondencja. probowalem wszystkich mailerow i tylko bat mi sie podobal, ale niestety 4 windows only...

mutt jest swietny. ustawiam kursor na jakiejs wiadomosci, skrot klawiszowy i juz mi sie strona otwiera w ff  :Smile:  (chodzi o fora) nie musze nawet otwierac tego maila  :Razz: 

----------

## jey

moze to nie jest watek od tego ale caly czas mowimy o wydajnosc przgladarek.... ja osobisicie mam klopoty z firefox... niektore pluginy najzwyczajniej w swiecie nie instaluja sie... po wybraniu install .. dany plugin wskakuje na liste extensions, dalej nalezy zrestartowac firefoxa aby nasz plugin mogl byc uaktywniony.. tymczasem po restarcie znika on z listy extensions. Sprawdzalem prawa w ~/.mozilla/firefox... wszystko wyglada na poprawne.. aby sie upewnic usunalem katalog ~/.mozilla aby program stworzyl sobie nowy profil... blad nie zniknal... Firefox nie zapisuje ustawien!!!!! Moje pytanie brzmi czy to blad uzytkownika czy moze bug w firefoxie... jezeli to bug to moim zdaniem dyskfalifikuje w ten sposob firefoxa

bylbym zapomnial uzywam najnowszego firefoxa 1.0_pre-r2

----------

## Strus

 *jey wrote:*   

> moze to nie jest watek od tego ale caly czas mowimy o wydajnosc przgladarek.... ja osobisicie mam klopoty z firefox... niektore pluginy najzwyczajniej w swiecie nie instaluja sie... po wybraniu install .. dany plugin wskakuje na liste extensions, dalej nalezy zrestartowac firefoxa aby nasz plugin mogl byc uaktywniony.. tymczasem po restarcie znika on z listy extensions.

 

bug 

 *jey wrote:*   

> jezeli to bug to moim zdaniem dyskfalifikuje w ten sposob firefoxa

 

No ciekawe masz podejście, Gentoo ma na chwilę obecną DWA nie załatane bugi związane z bezpieczeństwem! Idąc dalej za Twoim tokiem myślenia powinieneś natychmiast przestać używać Gentoo bo ma dwie dziury  :Laughing: 

 *jey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bylbym zapomnial uzywam najnowszego firefoxa 1.0_pre-r2

 

Najnowszy to 0.10.1   :Cool: 

----------

## jey

Zle mnie zrozumiales moze dlatego ze nie precyzyjnie sie wyrazilem

Bug ten dyskfalifikuje firefoxa jako stabilna i poprawnie dzialajaca przegladarke.. (przegladara co nie pamieta ustawien nie nadaje sie do uzytku, np  bez zainstalowania pluginu od zakladek nie jestem w stanie wydajnie pracowac uzywajac firefoxa, nie odczyta mi https:// poniewaz nie moge wlaczyc SSL'i etc..)

przynajmniej ta wersje.. . Oczywiscie nie uwazam ze caly projekt firefoxa to shit.. dowodem na to jest fakt iz sam uzywam tej przgladarki. 

BTW: Po przejsciou na 0.9.3 problem zniknal.

----------

## mdk

Dla mnie Operę dyskfalifikuje fakt, że nie jest darmo. Oglądanie banerów nie wchodzi w grę. Oczywiście - zawsze można ściągnąc cracka/serial. Tylko, że (w tym wypadku) jakoś nie specjalnie podoba mi się _okradanie_ ludzi, który zrobili tak porządny produkt (a robili go już w czasach, kiedy jedyną  alternatywą dla IE był rozpadający się Communicator). 

Mam firefoxa 1.0_pre-r2, i nie mam tych problemów, o których piszesz.

----------

## BRuM

Uzywam tylko Opery, a banery z google mi nie przeszkadzaja.  BTW:  jest najszybsza.

PZDRWM

----------

## nelchael

 *Ar'T wrote:*   

> BTW:  jest najszybsza.

 

Ide po popcorn, bo bedzie flame  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Ja sobie przeglądania www czym innym jak opera nie wyobrażam  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## jey

Masz racje. firefox ustepuje operze pod wzgledm szybkosci  Nie chodzi to jednak o szybkosc ladownia stron ale o obsluge okien/zakladek.

Operze brak pluginow takich jak tab browser extension dla firefox... i innych

BTW: moze ktos umie ( o ile sie da) dodac obsluge wylaczania dwuklikiem danej zakladki ? Wtedy nie odczepie sie od opery ;P

----------

## no4b

Można robić to środkowym klawiszem myszki, albo gestem równie dobrze ;>

----------

## Pepek

 *jey wrote:*   

> BTW: moze ktos umie ( o ile sie da) dodac obsluge wylaczania dwuklikiem danej zakladki ? Wtedy nie odczepie sie od opery ;P

 

Najnowsza opera na kazdej zakladce ma taki "guziorek" do tego celu, nawet wtedy nie trzeba dwukliku, wystarczy pojedynczy.  :Wink: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Strus

Gesty rulezz, Firefox rulezzz   :Very Happy:   :Exclamation: 

[img:ae2197f1a6]http://strusio.net/imgs/forum/november9.gif[/img:ae2197f1a6]

Na wielkiego smoka dlaczego tu nie można wstawić obrazka?   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## quiris

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> wcześniej pisałem, że przydała by się opera "lite" bez klienta e-mail. Heheheh - przed chwilą odkryłem, że wystarczy odpalić operę z opcją "-nomail", aby pozbyć się klienta poczty.

 

A nie prościej: Tools -> Preferences -> Programs and Paths -> [ ] Enable mail and chat ?  :Wink: 

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Ktoś zna łatwy i przyjemny sposób na blokowanie animacji flash? Chodzi mi o coś, co pozwala na wyświetlenie animacji dopiero po kliknięciu w nią. Najlepiej byłoby,. gdyby flashami dało sie zarządzać - czyli umozliwiać na stałe dla jedej czy drugiej strony, lub na odwrót 

 

No konfiguracja jest troszkę zakręcona na początku, ale potem to już jest łatwo i przyjemnie: http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37096 Wiem, bo używam codziennie  :Wink:  Aha w linuksowej wersji jest drobna różnica arkusze stylów użytkownika definiujemy w pliku userstyle.ini, a nie w opera6.ini Jeśli będziesz miał problemy to pytaj.  :Smile: 

----------

## quiris

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Dla mnie Operę dyskfalifikuje fakt, że nie jest darmo. Oglądanie banerów nie wchodzi w grę. Oczywiście - zawsze można ściągnąc cracka/serial. Tylko, że (w tym wypadku) jakoś nie specjalnie podoba mi się _okradanie_ ludzi, który zrobili tak porządny produkt (a robili go już w czasach, kiedy jedyną  alternatywą dla IE był rozpadający się Communicator). 

 

Obecnie Polacy mogą korzystać z bardzo korzystnej promocji. Opera za 40zł (tyle co jedna duża pizza  :Wink: ): http://www.opera.com/buy/poland/ Można też, jeśli spełnia się warunki otrzymać bezpłatne licencje. Wiem, bo sam mam takie licencje:  *Quote:*   

> Istnieje możliwość uzyskania bezpłatnych licencji. Do ich otrzymania uprawnione są:
> 
> szkoły podstawowe,
> 
> szkoły kształcące projektantów witryn WWW,
> ...

 

----------

## quiris

 *Ar'T wrote:*   

> Uzywam tylko Opery, a banery z google mi nie przeszkadzaja.  BTW:  jest najszybsza.

 

Obecnie, przynajmniej jeden z modułów Opery - silnik JS - bezdyskusyjnie potwierdza tę tezę: http://www.24fun.com/downloadcenter/benchjs/ Co najważniejsze najszybszą platformą jest Linux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## quiris

 *jey wrote:*   

> Oczywisice jest tego wiecej... moze ja jestem slepy ale nie widze tego w konfiguracji

 

Zajrzyj sobie na http://nontroppo.org/wiki/Opera7 Tu są nieprzebrane oceany wiedzy o tajnikach konfiguracji Opery  :Wink: 

----------

